# Greetings!



## PeachyMitsu (Nov 18, 2016)

Hello everyone,
My name is stephanie. I live in ohio. Never had a pet mouse before but I'm very interested in getting one, they're so adorable and I have to say I'm quite smitten. not looking to breed particularly, more so joined to see if I could find some breeders near me; also just looking to get as much knowledge and information as I can so that I am properly prepared.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Welcome 

There used to be a lot of breeders in Ohio but I do not know any offhand that are still breeding. There is the "Ohio Round Up" that happens twice a year usually (spring and fall) where quite a few breeders of all sorts of small animals from lots of different places go.

Most US mouse breeders are more active on the facebook group, so you may want to take a gander over and ask over there too

https://www.facebook.com/groups/mousebreeders/


----------



## RoseSpice (Oct 24, 2016)

Welcome! Mice are pretty great, but I think I'm a bit biased. ;]


----------



## PeachyMitsu (Nov 18, 2016)

thanks everyone! just sent the request to join the Facebook group. might I ask where the Ohio round up takes place? I tried to do a quick Google search but a couple different things popped up.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Last september it was at

NW Rodent Supply 
21161 Portage Rd
Weston, OH 43569

But I'm not sure if its there all the time.

There was one in March, one in september last year, but they have a Facebook Group where you can probably keep up to date with dates/locations


----------



## PeachyMitsu (Nov 18, 2016)

Thank you, I'll for sure check it out.


----------

